# We need a rant forum!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

But we don't have one so I'll just rant under Chit Chat. I'm aggravated and frustrated and all patience is used up.

I just got done refusing to see another referral clinic. What the heck is wrong with these people any more? My old doc nearly killed me because he wouldn't listen about my heart not being happy with my elevated BP. That landed me in the ER in the middle of the night because he wouldn't LISTEN!!!

Found a new doc, like her a ton but her taste in referrals is lacking or none of them is worth the time going to. Due to blocked arteries I was referred to a vascular guy. A 40 min, first thing in the morning appt. Get there at the appointed time of 8:15 to find no one there. Return again 15 mins later to find someone blocking the door, come back in a half hour, we're having a photo shoot. What? Cancelled that appt refused to go back.

She sends me to a second vasc doc, who plopped himself down on the exam table and went in to a rant about southern diets. Mind you, he has no idea who I am, where I was raised or what my diet was like. Fired him.

I mentioned my messed up shoulder this week. It's a long term thing. It's the muscle over the shoulder blade that I've stressed terribly over the years with doing stuff I shouldn't. All I want is for it to be injected, relieve the inflammation so I can get on with my life. I tried twice today to call those people, on hold for more than seven minutes each time at which point I got irritated and hung up.

I can't even cancel the flipping appt because no one picks up the phone. Fixed that, called my doc and told them to call and cancel since they seem to have the magic number to get through to someone.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Robin, I feel your pain. I'm scheduled for a hip replacement surgery on Tuesday that has taken me since April to get scheduled. I found out in April that the pain in my hip that I have had for over two years is because I'm missing the top part of the head of my left femur. Basically I have osteoporosis in both hips and have been walking around with two broken hips for 2 1/2 years. I leave work in about 1/2 hour to see my GYN regarding the cysts they found on my ovaries during the MRI on my hips.

I have felt literally like a chicken with it's head cut off (pardon the reference) since April. Doctors think only THEIR time is worth anything. I'm really not going to get started but know that you are not alone.

Why don't we have a chat box on this forum?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

The way of the old time MD that took time with you and oversaw all your care is past. Now the insurance companies run the show and DR's are ALLOWED only a few minutes with each patient, and are NOT allowed to treat as they see fit. (That does not excuse bad beside manner robin that man was RUDE!) Just saying it makes it harder to find a good doc. BTW I agree everybody needs a good rant once in a while! Hope you get some relief for your shoulder soon!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i really can't stand people that do the speed limit in the left lane and refuse to get over...
i also really dislike most game wardens
oh and i hate doing dishes...so i normally "have to tend to the chickens"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh good heavens, Zamora! I can not imagine the pain you've been in until the found what the problem was.

Cysts on the ovaries can be painful but most times benign. The time mine were checked the doc was surprised I wasn't in agony since mine were covered. His statement was it might be my ovaries getting out that last hurrah before shutting down.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rosco, they do that here with the fast lane. I scare the crap out of hubs because I get up on their bumper and all but push them out of the way. They can only stand seeing nothing but grill of a pickup in their mirror for so long.

A good game warden that isn't playing God is a good game warden. Luckily all of those I've encountered were good guys. But there is always that one that gives all of them a bad name.

Since I'm here by myself I can't address the dish issue or the taking care of the chickens because I get to do it all. But then again I'm a woman and women are known for being able to do more than one thing.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I tried of reading on the net people who want the highest premium and quality products for the lowest price.Gold for the price of tin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Agreed, Nm. I'm also tired of them blaming us for the decline in the quality of our products because we wanted the cheapest we could find. For the past 30 years our incomes have declined so much that for most of the country it is a necessity to look for the lowest price.

One thing I've noticed? Even shopping in what used to be our mid tier stores, the quality is barely above places like WalMart.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> I tried of reading on the net people who want the highest premium and quality products for the lowest price.Gold for the price of tin.


try working in insurance. its worse. you get what you pay for...


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

robin416 said:


> A good game warden that isn't playing God is a good game warden. Luckily all of those I've encountered were good guys. But there is always that one that gives all of them a bad name.


sorry I've yet to meet one. and i have a first uncle that's one.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm sorry, I am one that wants the best quality for the least money. Always looking for a bargain. I'm an avid couponer that get's stuff for free most weeks at the grocery store, and alway's saves at least 50 percent. That said, I play by the rules and do it the right way. Now if you are talking about being a vendor and selling things that you put your heart, sweat and tears into, I agree with you. When I am shopping for those things I factor that in when I decide if I'll buy. As for Rosco, I have worked in insurance and heartily agree!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry Rosco. Must be the water they're drinking. My hubs is good friends with one. But there is one in that group that does think he's god and makes life miserable for the public and those that have to work with him. Of course the guy with the god complex is excluded from as much of anything as possible.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

So I go to the Dr yesterday for my pre-op appt. I need to have the Dr sign some paperwork for me to be able to have short term disability pay (only 60% of my regular paycheck) while I'm out. He says to give it to the girls up front on the way out. So I do and she says...."that will be fifty dollars". I said "you're kidding, right?" She said, "No, everyone charges these days". Now I have to call the insurance company and find out another way to get this filled out. These people have fifty dollared me into the poorhouse. What the &3!!?????????


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Zamora, and they wonder why this country is so sick. Even with insurance it becomes impossible to be seen with the buck for this a buck for that until it adds up. It's like the airlines that have found a work around for making more money by charging for every bag brought on the plane.

The one thing I don't get, maybe someone here can explain it, is why a gas station owner can be fined for price gouging but they scream free market if someone tries to get the cost of health care under control?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

8, would you be going to that extreme if money were not so tight? This is a bit personal but is the money you're saving going in to an account for retirement?

The truth is, when most folks do what you are, it's because that's the only way they can stretch their dollars to pay for all their necessary living expenses. 

True story, in the way back when. Around 1970 I was laid off from my job during a big recession. My unemployment check covered my rent, utilities and food for myself and my daughter until I found another one. Try that today, it doesn't even cover the lowest mortgage or rent. The cost of living has skyrocketed while incomes have either not grown with it or dropped. For years the hubs would get raises that didn't match the increase in the COL every year.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My post had to do with material goods.You can expect Mercedes to built their quality then offer it at the price of a Hyundai.
Also you can't expect farmers to hand dig 100 acres of crop,use no herbicides or pesticides then only get 7 cents a pound for their corn.

http://www.quotecorn.com/

at time of post corn is at $.0683 per pound


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i don't like this thread as much now. every time i read it, i get depressed.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> i don't like this thread as much now. every time i read it, i get depressed.


It's ok buddy, just don't read it! LOL. It's just nice to be able to rant every once in a while about bad things, I don't let it bring me down. Lord knows, I could and have plenty of reasons to. Every day I wake up on the green side is a great day and I'm plenty thankful. I have much more than a lot of people and don't think I don't know and appreciate it. You can't appreciate the good if you never have the bad though. Yin and Yang, good and bad, it all works together.

Hugs, join hands and sing Kum Ba Yah everbody!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

zamora said:


> It's ok buddy, just don't read it! LOL. It's just nice to be able to rant every once in a while about bad things, I don't let it bring me down. Lord knows, I could and have plenty of reasons to. Every day I wake up on the green side is a great day and I'm plenty thankful. I have much more than a lot of people and don't think I don't know and appreciate it. You can't appreciate the good if you never have the bad though. Yin and Yang, good and bad, it all works together.
> 
> Hugs, join hands and sing Kum Ba Yah everbody!


As I head in to the city for the third time this week (I hate going in to the city) and hope this doc will inject my shoulder (how do you dread something so much but want it so much?).

So, I'm torn. It could be a very good day after two really awful things. Will I be doing the happy dance when I pull back in to the drive?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> i don't like this thread as much now. every time i read it, i get depressed.


Rosco, did you miss the part that this is a Rant topic? I know you like all light and airy but sometimes we need an outlet and where better than with a bunch of friends who get it?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i'm sorry i can't hear you...i no longer follow this thread...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, Zamora, we're in the same nickle and dime boat. Won't inject the offending muscle until you spend time and money to do rehab. Uh no. It's a minimum of 40 mins one way, the expense of gas, the cost of the rehab to do this x number times a week. And we all know rehab does very little to improve things and the outcome will eventually be to inject the muscle. 

I'm on a tear now. The dogs sense I'm not in a good mood and keep watching me even though I haven't said much. I cancelled my other doc appt for Monday because it's just more costs for no good reason. 

And to add insult to injury, I stop at the pharmacy to pick up my BP scripts and the one I am out of they don't have filled yet from days ago because the doc's office screwed up the script and no one bothered to follow through when they knew it was wrong.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> 8, would you be going to that extreme if money were not so tight? This is a bit personal but is the money you're saving going in to an account for retirement?
> 
> The truth is, when most folks do what you are, it's because that's the only way they can stretch their dollars to pay for all their necessary living expenses.
> .


Robin, Yes I would. What I do is really far from extreme. I'm not one of those people who go crazy and have like a hundred coupons at the checkout. It is just a matter of knowing when things go on sale and "stocking up" so you never have to pay full price. Now I really only use about 5-7 coupons on a grocery shop. Stores around here often run bogos and My fave store frequently has buy 2 get 3 free that is what I buy. Sales come around about ever 3 months, so I get enough to last that long.



Nm156 said:


> My post had to do with material goods.You can expect Mercedes to built their quality then offer it at the price of a Hyundai.
> Also you can't expect farmers to hand dig 100 acres of crop,use no herbicides or pesticides then only get 7 cents a pound for their corn.
> 
> http://www.quotecorn.com/
> ...


I agree with you on that. There is a difference between looking for the best value for your buck, and cheating someone. That I never want to do.


----------

